# What to put in a 36x18x24 terrarium?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I might be picking up an Exo-Terra 36x18x24 terrarium that was used for Azureus. 
What would you recommend for this size of terrarium? 
Could I put more than two azureus in it? 
Or how many Auratus or Leucomelas?
I do know to not mix species. 
But I would like more than two frogs in this size of terrarium.

Thank you
Steve


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

A group of terribilis (they make good group frogs) would use the terrestrial space and be out just about all the time. They are larger, too.

edit: Thought it was 18" high, not 24"! A more arboreal species might be better suited to it.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

That tank is over 65g. I would do Leucs in there, especailly since its 24 high. They will use the whole tank and not just sit on the floor. Also they are a good group frog. You can fit 6-7 with no problem.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I should have posted it: 36L x 18W x 24H.

steve


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Sweet! I have a a 60 gallon I was going to use for a saltwater tank, but frogs are SO much easier. 

I am torn between terribelis and luecs. Terribelis are much less common here, and are large and bold. Luecs are also bold, but much more common, BUT much cheaper.

I'm torn between price and 'awe' factor. Ill probably side on price and upgrade after a few years!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Leucs are super awesome, not something to "upgrade" from. They are worthy display animals of their own merit. Do not think for a moment that leucs have less value just because they cost less.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

I said they were much more common in my area. The upgrade would be more of a 'wow' factor then an upgrade is quality of species. Who knows I may decide I like them in the 60 and never change species. I have 22 tanks so I have some room to play with...


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

What about different morphs or are they all common? You could go banded or fine spotted if you want leucs that are less common.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

beatusb said:


> That tank is over 65g. I would do Leucs in there, especailly since its 24 high. They will use the whole tank and not just sit on the floor. Also they are a good group frog. You can fit 6-7 with no problem.


I disagree with '6-7' in this foot print. There is a thread, pretty recent, where a fellow has set up a three hundred gallon viv, and has been advised 12 Leuc's were the perfect number to prevent overcrowding and stress issues in the future.

I suggest 4, though 5, would be pushing it. Adult Leuc's are a decent size, another factor to consider...


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

A well known, local frog breeder here said he would never ever put more then 5 frogs in any tank. Now for a much larger setup I'm sure you can fit more, but I would assume 4-5 frogs would be a safe number.


----------

